# مساعدة عاجلة ، معدات وادوات إستخراج المعادن



## مبرمج طموح (5 فبراير 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تم قبول تمويلي من أحد الجهات الحكومية في المملكة :12:

والمشروع عبارة عن حفر + إستخراج الخامات المعدنية :76:

طوال 3 ايام وانا أبحث في الإنترنت عن ماهي معدات وأدوات إستخراج الخامات المعدنية ولم أجد أي 

معلومة قد تفيدني :86:

المشكلة أنني يجب ان أقدم الدراسة المالية خلال أسبوعين من الأن

فأتمنى من لديه خلفية عن معدات وأدوات حفر و إستخراج المعادن أن يفيدني في ذلك مشكورا

مع العلم أن المشروع سيكون التمويل في حدود 2 مليون ر يال

أرجوا منكم المساعدة في أقصى وقت ممككن

سواء أسماء شركات تبيع هذه المعدات أو مواقع الكترونية أو أو أو إلخ .

المهم مساعدتكم بارك الله فيكم :80:

وفكرة المشروع هو القيام بعمليات الحفر وإستخراج المعادن ( فوسفات - نحاس حديد - مغنيزيوم .. إلخ )

ومن ثم نقلها بواسطة القلابات او سيور النقل


أو إذا كان هنالك شخص يمكن مساعدتي بمقابل مادي لا مشكلة في ذلك

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## مبرمج طموح (5 فبراير 2011)

انا شخص مبتدئ في مجال التعدين وسبب رغبتي في الدخول لفرص النجاح في مجال التعدين

والمشكلة تكمن في الجهات الحكومية هي التي أرادت لنا الدخول في هذا المجال ومجال البتروكيماويات

وللأسف المعلومات ناقصة حيث انهم في موقعه الإلكتروني أوضحوا انهم هم من سيقومون بالإرشاد وعليك فقط

إختيار المشروع الذي ترغب به وهذه المشاريع موجودة على موقعهم الإلكتروني

وبعد إختياري لمشروع إستخراج المعادن

تفاجأت بطلبهم للدراسة المالية للمشروع وهذا اوقعني في ازمة

حيث انهم افادوا بأنهم سيتكفلون بكل شي من دراسات ودعم وإرشاد

http://www.tcf.org.sa/Ar/Entrepreneurs/Pages/default_sabic.aspx

لعل الرابط يوضح لك مقصدي

فكرتي كانت مبنية على قيامي بمهام إستخراج المعدن الخام

وكنت اريد ماهي الالات التي تساعدني بذلك

والنشاطات الباقيه هي أقرب إلى أن تكون في نشاط المقاولات

أعتذر على الإطالة ولكن حماس الشباب والبطالة تحتم علي

الإنطلاق من هذا الدعم ولا أريد خسارته

وبارك الله فيكم وجعلك ذخرا لأمثالنا من الشباب


----------



## مبرمج طموح (6 فبراير 2011)

رد ولو جبر خاطر


----------



## احمد جيو90 (6 فبراير 2011)

انا على استعداد اعطاءك كافة البيانات راسلني على الاميل[email protected] مع تحديد الخامات التي تريد استخراجها ومعلومات عن جيولوجية المناطق التي ستستخرج منها الخام


----------



## احمد جيو90 (6 فبراير 2011)

تكملة للرسالة السابقة ان شاء الله لن تخسر اي شيئ ولكن لما قرات رسالتك بتدقيق وجدت انك غير محدد بالنسبة لنوعية الخام المستخرج حيث انك هتستخرج خامات فلزية واخرى لافلزيةالمهم التسويق حيث ان الاستخراج لا يوجد به مشاكل بداية من البحث حتى تجهيز الخام عموما انتظرردك .على[email protected]


----------

